# Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti



## Xeridon (17. August 2019)

*Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Guten morgen zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei einen PC zusammen zu stellen und habe nun alle Komponenten zusammen. Was noch fehlt ist die Kühlung. Ich hätte gerne eine Wasserkühlung, habe davon aber kaum Ahnung, da ich noch nie selber eine hatte, geschweige denn selber gebaut habe.
Dennoch traue ich mir das auf jeden Fall zu, da es vor allem hier, aber auch auf YT, gute Guides gibt.

Den Wakü Guide habe ich grob durchgelesen. Aber, das gebe ich auch offen zu, es wurde mir an ein paar Stellen etwas zu viel bzw. wurde mir noch nicht wirklich ersichtlich, was für mich jetzt am Besten ist. Ich denke, wenn ich hier ein bisschen Hilfe zum Einstieg finde, komme ich besser in die Materie hinein.

--------------------------------------------------
EDIT:
*MOMENTANE ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG:*

*Hardware*

Gehäuse: PHANTEKS Luxe 2 (Radiator Mounting	1x 120/140 mm, 2x Triple (360mm), 2x Dual (240mm), 1x Single (120mm), 2x Quad (480mm))
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus
GPU: MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio, 11GB GDDR6
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 12x 3.80GHz


*Wasserkühlung*

GPU Kühler: RTX 2080Ti Gaming X TRIO Diese hat 5V LED. Ich muss dann wahrscheinlich die mit 12V nehmen bei meinem Mainboard, oder?
CPU Kühler: HEATKILLER® IV PRO (AMD, AM4 ready) ACRYL HWLuxx Edition
Planung: 1x 360mm vorne. 1x 360mm oben. 3 einzelne Lüfter unten für Frischluft Versorgung? Ich weiß nicht ob ich absolut blind bin, aber ich finde die empfohlene LS Reihe von Hw Labs nicht?
Pumpe: HEATKILLER® Tube 150 D5. Wie befestige ich diese dann genau, wenn ich einen Lüfteradapter nehme bzw was brauche ich genau dafür (von mm auf mm, Sonstiges)? 
AGB: D5-PWM


*Fitting*

*** Hard Tubes: 5x 12/10mm Acrylic Rigid Hardtube (2 x 500mm) - clear(5m insgesamt). Oder lieber 1m Hardtubes nehmen und da dann 5x 1m?
*** Fitting: 10x Barrow Hardtube Fitting 12mm black
*** 90° Anschluss: 15x Barrow G1/4" 90 Degree Rotary Adaptor black
***Verschlussstopfen: M20 Fillcap for Reservoirs and Pumps
Ablasshahn: Barrow G1/4" Mini Ball Valve black with Metal Handle black
Kühlflüssigkeit: Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1L ok oder mehr?
Silikonschlauch: Silicone Bending Insert 12mm - 1m
Bending Kit: Barrow Hardtube Bending Kit
Schlauchentgrater: Alphacool Acrylrohr- und Schlauchentgrater
Vorhanden: Säge, Heißluftföhn.

*** Anzahl so in Ordnung/Wie viele?


Habe ich noch etwas vergessen?
--------------------------------------------------

*Eure Hilfe ist nicht umsonst*

Wie auch in meinem  PC Zusammenstellungs Thread biete ich hier jedem Helfenden eine Zeichnung an. 


Xeridon schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier allen mir Helfenden gerne, wenn sie möchten, eine Zeichnung als Dank anbieten. Digital oder Traditionell, egal welches Motiv. Ob Portrait, Lieblings Game Charakter, Auto, oder weiß der Geier was. Diesbezüglich könnt ihr mir gerne privat eine Nachricht schreiben. Hier mal ein Beispiel einer letzten Zeichnung von mir:*** im Stormtrooper Outfit[/URL]





Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe! Bis dahin wünsche ich noch einen schönen Tag.

Mit lieben Grüßen

Xeridon


----------



## Sinusspass (17. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Also der Block für die Grafikkarte passt schon mal nicht, der ist nur für Grafikkarten mit Referenzpcb; die Trio hat jedoch ein anderes Pcb. Geeignet wäre dieser Kühler: Bykski MSI RTX 2080 TI Gaming X Trio Wasserkühler | EZmodding.com
Zum Gehäuse: Eine Glasfront ist in etwa das Gegenteil von wakütauglich, an sich führt für die ideale Kühlleistung nichts an Mesh vorbei; ein geeigneter Kandidat wäre das Fractal Meshify S2 (oder das Lian Li O11 Dynamic, welches genug sonstige Öffnungen für die Luft hat, besser noch Air). Wenn es Glas sein muss, achte darauf, dass am Rand ein möglichst großer Spalt ist, sodass die Lüfter noch halbwegs gut Luft bekommen. Airflow bzw. Frischluftversorgung ist bei internen Radiatoren das wichtigste überhaupt.
Radiatoren kann man nehmen welche man will, sofern sie aus Kupfer sind, qualitativ am besten ist Hw Labs. Da sollte man auch nicht zu sehr sparen, unter 2x360 macht die Wasserkühlung keinen Sinn; aber man sollte sein Gehäuse auch nicht bis zum Anschlag vollstopfen, die warme Luft muss auch wieder raus bzw. je nach Konfiguration muss frische rein, und das am besten nicht durch einen Radiator.
Müssen die Lüfter RGB haben?
Bei der Flüssigkeit: Niemals Pastelflüssigkeit nehmen, die setzt gerne mal den Kreislauf zu. Da es farbig sein soll, Aquacomputer DP Ultra, da kann man nichts falsch machen.
Pumpe und Agb: Budget ist ja vorhanden, da würde ich auf ne D5 oder DDC setzen, beide nehmen sich leistungstechnisch nicht wirklich was, wichtig bei der DDC ist allerdings im Allgemeinen, sie mit einem seperaten Messingdeckel zu betreiben und sie nicht an den Ausgleichsbehälter zu schrauben, bei der D5 geht das problemlos. Dementsprechend muss man beim Ausgleichsbehälter auch aufpassen, eine Variante für die richtige Pumpe bzw. keine Pumpe zu nehmen.
Anschlüsse müssen natürlich zu den Tubes passen, wichtig wäre eigentlich nur, keine Anschlüsse für Schlauch zu nehmen.


----------



## Xeridon (17. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort Sinusspass!

Oh Mensch, schon der erste Fehler... ist schon geändert!
Das Meshify S2 hatte ich mir tatsächlich schon mal angeschaut, das gefällt mir sehr gut. Aber wenn das Lian Li PC O11 auch in Ordnung ist, dann würde ich lieber dieses nehmen. Mit diesem habe ich nämlich schon geliebäugelt, gerade weil es vorne auch ein Glasfenster hat!
Wie sieht das denn jetzt mit Radiatoren aus, wo sollten diese am besten platziert werden und wie viele? In das Lian Li würden oben, unten und vorne jeweils 360mm reinpassen. Du meintest mindestens 2x360mm. Eher schon 3 nutzen? Geht das bei dem Lian Li oder wird das dann schon zu voll? 
Empfehlungen zu den Radiatoren von Hardware Labs? Kenne die ganzen Produktreihen (GTR, GTX,..) gar nicht und deren nennenswerten Unterschiede.
Nein, die Lüfter müssen kein RGB haben. 


Passt folgende Auflistung dann erst mal soweit?:

*Bisherige Komponenten der Wasserkühlung*


 Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic schwarz, Glasfenster
 MSI RTX 2080Ti Gaming X TRIO Wasserkühler
Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot
Thermaltake Pacific PR22-D5 Plus Pumpe/Ausgleichsbehälter Combo Schwarz - Transparent
Als Nächstes kommen dann Lüfter, Anschlüsse, Tubes, Sonstiges, ...


----------



## Sinusspass (17. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Ins Dynamic würde ich jetzt keine 3 360er reinbauen, aus mehreren Gründen: Zum einen macht es wenig Sinn, einen Radiator mit warmer Abluft der beiden anderen zu versorgen, damit wird die Kühlleistung doch erheblich eingeschränkt (für 3 360er sollte man schon das Air nehmen). Am besten wären wirklich 2 360er, einer im Deckel, der andere in der Seite (Obacht, die Hw Labs Gts/x/r sind etwas breiter, sodass sie nicht in die Seitenwand passen; ich würde aber ohnehin zu den fast baugleichen LS raten). Dickere Radiatoren machen auch keinen Sinn, 30mm sind bei leisen Lüfterdrehzahlen die beste Wahl, dickere machen erst ab 1000 Umdrehungen Sinn, eher noch höher. Auf beiden Radiatoren dann Lüfter, die die Luft nach draußen befördern und unten 3 Lüfter zur Frischluftversorgung. Weiterhin hat das O11 die Eigenschaft, mit übermäßig großen Grafikkarten in Konflikt zu geraten, bei Karten mit breitem Pcb und dann noch einen Wasserblock drauf wird die KArte doch sehr breit, sodass du die Karte wahrscheinlich vertikal montieren musst, was einen Radiator im Boden ohnehin ausschließt. So perfekt wie gerne dargestellt ist das Gehäuse eben doch nicht. 

Was Pumpe und Agb angeht: für den Preis bekommt man bei einem guten europäischen Hersteller (Watercool, Aquacomputer, Ek;  KEIN Alphacool) eine bessere Lösung, bei Watercool und Aquacomputer sogar aus Borosilikatglas (das ist das Zeug aus dem Reagenzgläser sind), ebenfalls mit Pumpe. Thermaltake hat zwar paar nette Gehäuse, der Rest ist aber höchstens mittelmäßig. 

Bei Lüftern gibts paar Standardempfehlungen: Noctua (am besten der A12x25, bester 120er Lüfter auf dem Markt), Noiseblocker Nb Eloop (manche beschweren sich über Störgeräusche, wenn etwas nahe am Ansaugbereich ist, sonst definitiv 2. Platz, auch optisch ganz nett), Bequiet Silent Wings (etwas schwache Leistung, aber schön leise) und Artic P12 (P/L-Hit, aber manchmal mit schlechtem Lager, derzeit noch keine wirklichen Langzeittests über Jahre). RGB kann man auch noch mit den Phanteks Halos nachrüsten, wenn man will.

Anschlüsse und Tubes: Sie müssen von der Größe zusammenpassen, welchen Hersteller und welche Größe man nimmt ist egal. Bei einem Hardtubekreislauf ist ein Ablasshahn definitiv Pflicht, sonst bekommt man das nicht ohne erhebliche Sauerei wieder leer.


----------



## Xeridon (17. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Uff, der Noctua mag vielleicht sehr gut sein, sieht aber auch einfach echt... bescheiden aus. Verstehe nicht was man sich bei diesem Produktdesign gedacht hat  Aber ist ja Geschmackssache. Werde dann wohl einfach zu Silent Wings greifen.

Verstehe nicht ganz was du hier meinst. LS was? Ist das ein Radiator? Ein Case?


Sinusspass schrieb:


> (Obacht, die Hw Labs Gts/x/r sind etwas breiter, sodass sie nicht in die Seitenwand passen; ich würde aber ohnehin zu den fast baugleichen LS raten).


Gehäuse dann das Lian Li PC-O11 Air oder lieber gar ein ganz anderes, allgemein größeres Gehäuse?
Bei  Pumpe und Agb zB.: HEATKILLER® Tube 150 D5 und D5-PWM?


----------



## Sinusspass (17. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Die Farbe ist Noctuas Markenzeichen, soll wohl so viel aussagen, dass sich Leute trotz der Optik die Lüfter ins CAse setzen, weil sie so gut sind.

LS ist ne Serie von Hw Labs, ähnlich wie GTS/X/R. Die Radiatoren sind etwas schmaler, haben etwa die gleiche Leistung wie die GTS und eine andere Verpackung.

Da du die Grafikkarte höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso vertikal verbauen musst (dafür ist ein zusätzlicher Adapter nötig), kannst du unten ohnehin keinen 360er verbauen und auch das Dynamic nehmen, beim Air könnten halt vorne noch 2 Lüfter verbaut werden, theoretisch würde da sogar ein 240er Radiator Platz finden.....

Agb und Pumpe: hervorragende Wahl, aber nimm noch einen Lüfteradapter mit, damit du das auch vernünftig montieren kannst und nicht die Bohrmaschine da benutzen musst, wo man es besser nicht macht.


----------



## Trash123 (17. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Kannst dir ja mal das neue Phanteks Luxe2 anschauen, ob dir das zusagt. Da passt auch einiges an Radis rein.


----------



## Xeridon (17. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Achso ok, das LS hatte ich auf der Website von Hw Labs nicht gesehen. Vielleicht war ich auch einfach nur blind.

Wieso muss ich höchstwahrscheinlich die Grafikkarte vertikal verbauen?


----------



## Sinusspass (17. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Die Trio ist ein gutes Stück breiter als das Referenzpcb, sprich sie braucht mehr Platz bis zur Gehäusewand. Wenn dann noch das Anschlussterminal des Wasserblocks dazukommt, ist das ne wirklich breite Karte. Das O11 ist aber da etwas begrenzt, es hat nicht mal Platz für einen 120er Lüfter hinten. Aber sieh es positiv: So ist die Kühlstruktur mit Beleuchtung deutlich besser zu erkennen.
Edit: Es kann auch so passen, da würde ich mich aber nicht drauf verlassen.


----------



## Xeridon (17. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Na dann einfach ein anderes, größeres Gehäuse nehmen? Wie zu Anfang gesagt, möchte ich eines, welches zur Wasserkühlung passt. Deswegen habe ich auch noch nichts bestellt, sondern warte bis alle Komponenten des neuen PCs zu Ende geplant worden sind. 

Im Prinzip reicht mir ein stink normales, schlichtes Gehäuse mit zumindest an der Seite Glas. Es benötigt keinen Firlefanz. Da wird sich doch sicherlich eins finden, in welches dann die Wasserkühlung passt. Da suche ich dann morgen noch mal eines heraus.
Das Phanteks Luxe 2 sieht auf dem ersten Blick gut aus, muss ich mir morgen mal genauer anschauen!


----------



## Sinusspass (17. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Obacht, Wasserkühlung scheint ein recht hohes Suchtpotenzial zu haben. Klar macht ein größeres Case Sinn, da lohnt sich die Wasserkühlung auch so richtig, aber die Kosten eskalieren dann doch auf einmal, weil man doch wieder mehr will und das Gehäuse dann doch wieder zu klein ist.


----------



## Trash123 (17. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Sollte meine Sucht mal wieder zum Vorschein kommen, dann kann ich mit meinem Case "suchteln" bis der Arzt kommt ich sage nur Tt Core X9


----------



## Xeridon (18. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Wie ich mir bei dem ersten Blick auf das Phanteks Luxe 2 schon fast dachte, ist dieses ja viel schmaler als das O11? Und für die Wasserkühlung müssen wir ja jetzt auch auf die Breite/Tiefe (Bis zur Gehäusewand) des Gehäuses achten. Wenn man die GPU vertikal montiert würde es vielleicht gehen, aber das hätte ich eigentlich ungerne.

Grafikkarte: B 140mm
GPU Kühler + Anschlussterminal (Das, dass schon am Kühler dran ist?) bisschen breiter (Schade, dass ich keine genauen Maße dazu finde)

Lian Li O11 Air: B 272mm (Außenmaße?)
Phanteks Luxe2: B 240mm (Außenmaße?)


@Sinusspass

So einen komischen Rat/komische Warnung habe ich ja noch nie gehört ! "Achtung: Wakü hat ein hohes Sucht potenzial."
Aber keine Sorge, wird bei mir schon nicht eintreten  Also werde gleich mal nach einem breiteren Gehäuse Ausschau halten.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Sollte meine Sucht mal wieder zum Vorschein kommen, dann kann ich mit meinem Case "suchteln" bis der Arzt kommt ich sage nur Tt Core X9



Ich bin seit Freitag selber am basteln, bei mir ist das viel schlimmer im TT W200 mit 2 P200



Xeridon schrieb:


> Wie ich mir bei dem ersten Blick auf das Phanteks Luxe 2 schon fast dachte, ist dieses ja viel schmaler als das O11? Und für die Wasserkühlung müssen wir ja jetzt auch auf die Breite/Tiefe (Bis zur Gehäusewand) des Gehäuses achten. Wenn man die GPU vertikal montiert würde es vielleicht gehen, aber das hätte ich eigentlich ungerne.
> 
> Grafikkarte: B 140mm
> GPU Kühler + Anschlussterminal (Das, dass schon am Kühler dran ist?) bisschen breiter (Schade, dass ich keine genauen Maße dazu finde)
> ...




Viele dachten schon, dass es nicht zur Sucht wird....

Aber mal Spaß beiseite, die Breite vom O11 kommt daher, dass hinter dem Mainboardtray Platz für Netzteil, Festplatten und Radiator ist, bei den meisten Gehäuse wird sowas in der Hauptkammer verbaut und man hat eben hinter dem Mainboard vielleicht 2cm für Kabel. Im Luxe wird man die Karte 100% normal montieren können.


----------



## Xeridon (18. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Ach Gott, das habe ich bei dem O11 ja komplett übersehen... Ja dann wäre das Phanteks Luxe 2 ja wirklich nice, wenn das ginge. Werde dann später noch die restlichen Komponenten für die Wakü heraussuchen


----------



## Klasn (18. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*



Xeridon schrieb:


> Grafikkarte: B 140mm
> GPU Kühler + Anschlussterminal (Das, dass schon am Kühler dran ist?) bisschen breiter (Schade, dass ich keine genauen Maße dazu finde)



Orientier dich an der SEA HAWK EK X, das PCB ist nahezu identisch zur Trio und die Karte ist, inkl. Kühler, 170mm Breit. Ich denke auch das die auf jeden Fall im Luxe 2 Platz findet.

Und wenn du schon bei Phanteks bist wäre das vielleicht ein kleiner Hingucker Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design


----------



## Xeridon (18. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

So, ich habe jetzt ein bisschen herumgesucht und bin auf folgende Liste gekommen:


*Hardware*

Gehäuse: PHANTEKS Luxe 2 (Radiator Mounting	1x 120/140 mm, 2x Triple (360mm), 2x Dual (240mm), 1x Single (120mm), 2x Quad (480mm))
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus
GPU: MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio, 11GB GDDR6
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 12x 3.80GHz


*Wasserkühlung*

GPU Kühler: MSI RTX 2080Ti Gaming X TRIO Diese hat 5V LED. Ich muss dann wahrscheinlich die mit 12V nehmen bei meinem Mainboard, oder?
CPU Kühler: HEATKILLER® IV PRO (AMD, AM4 ready) ACRYL HWLuxx Edition
Planung: 1x 360mm vorne. 1x 360mm oben. 3 einzelne Lüfter unten für Frischluft Versorgung? Ich weiß nicht ob ich absolut blind bin, aber ich finde die empfohlene LS Reihe von Hw Labs nicht?
Pumpe: HEATKILLER® Tube 150 D5. Wie befestige ich diese dann genau, wenn ich einen Lüfteradapter nehme bzw was brauche ich genau dafür (von mm auf mm, Sonstiges)? 
AGB: D5-PWM


*Fitting*

*** Hard Tubes: 5x 12/10mm Acrylic Rigid Hardtube (2 x 500mm) - clear(5m insgesamt). Oder lieber 1m Hardtubes nehmen und da dann 5x 1m?
*** Fitting: 10x Barrow Hardtube Fitting 12mm black
*** 90° Anschluss: 15x Barrow G1/4" 90 Degree Rotary Adaptor black
***Verschlussstopfen: M20 Fillcap for Reservoirs and Pumps
Ablasshahn: Barrow G1/4" Mini Ball Valve black with Metal Handle black
Kühlflüssigkeit: Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1L ok oder mehr?
Silikonschlauch: Silicone Bending Insert 12mm - 1m
Bending Kit: Barrow Hardtube Bending Kit
Schlauchentgrater: Alphacool Acrylrohr- und Schlauchentgrater
Vorhanden: Säge, Heißluftföhn.

*** Anzahl so in Ordnung/Wie viele?


Habe ich noch etwas vergessen?

P.S. Das GLACIER D140 ist tatsächlich ein Hingucker, muss aber nicht sein. Ist schon wieder zu viel des Guten


----------



## Trash123 (18. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Ein Tipp für die Radi/Lüftermontage, die besten Ergebnisse erreichst du wenn die Radis intakte pusten. Ein oder zwei gute Case-Lüfter dann outtake.


----------



## Xeridon (18. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Ok. Also, damit ich es richtig verstehe:

Intake ist ja dann: Gehäusewand -> Lüfter als intake -> Radi
Und unten zB einfach nur Lüfter für outtake.


----------



## Trash123 (18. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Japp, und den Lüfter hinten auch outtake.


----------



## Xeridon (19. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Gibt es jetzt noch irgendwas, was ich vergessen habe?
Wie sieht es mit den Mengenangaben mancher Komponenten aus?
Muss ich bezüglich Korrosion noch etwas beachten?
Was ist wegen den 5V LED der GPU Kühlung?


----------



## Sinusspass (19. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Das Brett hat doch laut Geizhals 2 3pin Header, wo ist das Problem mit den 5V Leds?
Bisschen viele 90° Adapter, würde ich sagen. Für den Ablasshahn brauchst du noch extra Anschlüsse. Wenn du den Multiportdeckel beim Heatkillertube nimmst und oben rein gehst kannst du den Ablasshahn mit einem Doppelnippel gut befestigen, sonst brauchst du ein T-Stück und 2 Doppelnippel.
Zur Korrosion reicht Dp Ultra von Aquacomputer, sonst braucht man nichts. 
Was die Radiatoren angeht: Das Case ist gerade erst vorgestellt worden, es gibt noch kaum Bilder, wo wirklich viel Wasserkühlungszeug verbaut ist. An sich würde ich sagen, für 2 360er ist das Gehäuse Verschwendung, theoretisch würde ja bei jeder Lüfterhalterung ein Radiator passen, aber wie sich das untereinander verträgt, ist noch nicht so genau ersichtlich, womöglich könnte man 2 480er und 2 360er reinbekommen.


----------



## Klasn (19. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Je nach persönlicher Experimentierlaune (und man hat ein Argument nochmal dran rumzubasteln, für manchen süchtigen sehr wichtig ) kann man auch erstmal mit einem 480er in der Front und einem 360er im Boden (beide einblassend) starten und in die Decke 3 120er Lüfter als outtake machen. So hat man sich schonmal nichts verbaut und kann potenziell (wenn man es ausmisst) später noch einen 480er und einen 360er reinhauen. Dann sollten aber zumindest der 480er ein Slim Modell sein, eventuell EK, die sind ja etwas schmaler als die typischen 30mm. Und mit der Start Konfig werden die Radiatoren auch nicht mit "Abluft" betrieben.

2 360er bekommt man auch ins O11, das Luxe bietet da natürlich deutlich mehr zukunftspotenzial und Möglichkeiten den bastelwahn auszuleben


----------



## Trash123 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Ich persönlich würde im Boden keinen Radi intake montieren, entweder man hat Staub im Case, oder einen verstopften Filter welcher die Kühlleistung reduziert. Aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Xeridon (20. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Was ich ja dann zum Beispiel machen könnte wäre:
480er vorne, intake
360er oben, intake
3 Lüfter unten, outtake
1 Lüfter hinten, outtake.

Für den Anfang sollte das ja doch eigentlich reichen.

Jetzt steht aber immer noch eine Frage offen. Welche Radis? Die empfohlene LS Reihe von Hw Labs finde ich wie schon erwähnt nicht. Für den 480er vorne dann zB EK-CoolStream SE 560 (Slim Quad)? Und für den 360er auch einfach einen EK?


----------



## Sinusspass (20. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Black Ice NEMESIS LS360 OEM Builder Edition - Black


----------



## Trash123 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Was ich dir noch empfehlen würde ist dir eine Skizze des Case mit den verbauten Radis zu machen und wie du es am besten mit der Verschlauchung, oder Hardtubes hinbekommst, dass es nach etwas aussieht. In manchen Cases würde es zB Sinn machen einen Radi im  Stil des Alphacool NexXxos x-flow zu verbauen. Deswegen mach dir vorher eine Zeichnung oder Ähnliches!


----------



## Xeridon (20. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Das hatte ich tatsächlich vor mit der Skizze, gerade weil ich will, dass es schön aussieht.
Bei manchen Bildern von Wasserkühlungen dachte ich mir schon vom Aussehen her, dass es irgendwie unordentlich aussieht. Finde ich zB oft bei Verschlauchungen. Aber selbst bei Hardtubes schon gesehen. Aber dann mach ich mal eine Skizze und werde diese hier dann auch noch zeigen, für die letzte Bestätigung.


----------



## Klasn (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Hier mal ein Video zu dem Case, ist vielleicht aufschlussreich YouTube

Edit: Habe es mir mal gerade genau angesehen und es scheint wirklich zu gehen vorne und in der Seite gleichzeitig 480er Radiatoren einzubauen, wenn man die Lüfter oder den Radiator auf die Rückseite des MB Trays schraubt und den Rest auf die Vorderseite 

Ich hab zwar ein Primo aber jetzt irgendwie Bock auf das Ding[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Xeridon (22. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Woah, nicht schlecht!

Für den Anfang werde ich es dennoch erst mal bei einem 480er und nen 360er belassen. Aber so wie mir schon vom Suchtpotenzial berichtet wurde, bleiben mir auf jeden Fall noch gut Möglichkeiten offen Für die Zukunft 

Werde zum Wochenende hin hier mal die Skizze posten und noch mal alle Komponenten auflisten, damit alles noch mal seinen letzten Check und eure Absegnung bekommen kann. Dann werde ich den neuen PC sowie Wasserkühlung bestellen. Und dann heißt es nur noch  (un)geduldig auf alles warten. Das wird wohl das Schwerste sein.

Freundlicher reminder zwischendurch, vergesst nicht mich anzuschreiben bezüglich Zeichnung !


----------



## Xeridon (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

So. Ich hatte nun endlich Zeit um mich ein wenig hinzusetzen und die WaKü Skizze(n) zu machen. Was haltet ihr von diesen?


*Frage Hahn:*


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn du den Multiportdeckel beim Heatkillertube nimmst und oben rein gehst kannst du den Ablasshahn mit einem Doppelnippel gut befestigen, sonst brauchst du ein T-Stück und 2 Doppelnippel..


Wie müsste ich das dann genau mit dem Hahn und dessen Anschlüsse machen? Würde es gerne ohne den Multiport Deckel machen. Weiß gerade aber nicht wie das mit T-Stück und 2 Doppelnippel funktioniert.
Also wo man es dann am Besten anbringen soll etc. Auch bei der Pumpe?

Wie ist dann die Reihenfolge der Komponenten?

Pumpe (out) -> Doppelnippel -> T-Stück
(nach unten weg) T-Stück -> Doppelnippel -> Hahn
(nach oben weg) T-Stück -> Fitting -> Hard Tube ->Rest des Kreislaufs

Macht das so Sinn? Habe auch mal dafür eine Hahn Skizze gemacht, damit man es sich anschauen kann, anstatt sich bei meiner Beschreibung irgendetwas vorstellen zu müssen.


*Frage: Pumpen Befestigung*

Die Pumpe würde ich mithilfe von Fan Adaptern an den Radiator anschließen, wenn das geht? Siehe Zeichnung.



Die Auflistung noch mal aller Komponenten mache ich, wenn ich weiß wie es mit Hahn und Pumpe aussieht 
Danke wie immer im Voraus für jegliche Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## IICARUS (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Das passt so schon, ist auch korrekt vom Anschluss her (Kugelhahn).

In meinem Fall habe ich ein Doppelgewinde Adapter zwischen T-Stück und Pumpe (Eingang) gesetzt und dann dort einmal den Schlauch für den Loop angeschlossen und einmal noch ein kurzen Schlauch der auf die andere Seite des Gehäuse führt und an dessen ende dann den Kugelhahn dran gesetzt. Im übrigem ist es auch egal wo der Kugelhahn verbaut wird. Sollte nur möglichst die niedrigste Stelle sein. Alles bekommt man ehe nicht damit raus, aber das meiste.

Anfangs hatte ich es aber auch nach deinem Schema angeschlossen gehabt, nur sind bei mir auf dieser Seite so viel Kabel davor das ich nicht gut dran kam, daher habe ich einfach das ganze mit einem Stück Schlauch verlängert und an besser geeignete Stelle gesetzt.

Beim montieren der Pumpe muss man meist etwas kreativ sein, da nicht alle Gehäuse gut vorbereitet sind. Meine Pumpe habe ich auf ein Shoggi Sandwich gesetzt und darauf direkt fest gemacht. Aber mit der Halterung an den Lüfter bzw. Radiator geht auch gut.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*



Xeridon schrieb:


> So. Ich hatte nun endlich Zeit um mich ein wenig hinzusetzen und die WaKü Skizze(n) zu machen. Was haltet ihr von diesen?


Geht beides, mit Multiportdeckel könntest du eben direkt oben in den Heatkillertube und müsstest nicht unten dran.


Xeridon schrieb:


> *Frage Hahn:*
> 
> Wie müsste ich das dann genau mit dem Hahn und dessen Anschlüsse machen? Würde es gerne ohne den Multiport Deckel machen. Weiß gerade aber nicht wie das mit T-Stück und 2 Doppelnippel funktioniert.
> Also wo man es dann am Besten anbringen soll etc. Auch bei der Pumpe?


Der Heatkillertube hat unten 2 Anschlüsse. Einer ist der Ausgang der Pumpe, der muss auch zwingend dafür benutzt werden, der andere führt in den Ausgleichsbehälter. Wenn du jetzt den Multiportdeckel verwendest, kannst du oben rein und mit einem Doppelnippel den Kugelhahn direkt unten befestigen. Ohne den Multiportdeckel (langsam nervt das Wort) musst du erst mit einem Doppelnippel ein T-Stück an einen der Ports schrauben und dann an dieses mit einem weiteren Doppelnippel den Ablasshahn, wie auf deiner Skizze schon ersichtlich.



Xeridon schrieb:


> Macht das so Sinn? Habe auch mal dafür eine Hahn Skizze gemacht, damit man es sich anschauen kann, anstatt sich bei meiner Beschreibung irgendetwas vorstellen zu müssen.
> 
> 
> *Frage: Pumpen Befestigung*
> ...



Das Luxe 2 biete da ja genug Möglichkeiten, an sich könntest du das Teil auch mit dem Fanadapter an die Halterungen für den seitlichen 480er schrauben.


----------



## claster17 (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Wenn du den vorderen Radiator mit Anschlüssen nach unten montierst, dann sieh zu, dass die Auslässe beider Radiatoren oben sind, wenn du das System auf die Seite legst. Ansonsten wird das mit dem Entlüften schwierig.

In der Skizze würde es sich anbieten, ein T-Stück ganz unten an den Radiator zu schrauben, weil die Pumpe nicht der tiefste Punkt im Kreislauf ist.

Ich versteh gar nicht, was du gegen den Multiport hast. Laut deiner Skizze wäre dieser ideal für deinen Aufbau.


----------



## Trash123 (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Ich für meinen Teil habe einen AGB mit drei Anschlüssen unten. Habe da ein Fitting mit Schlauch rein geschraubt und daran ist der Ablasshahn.


----------



## Klasn (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080 Ti*

Das Gehäuse hat auch vorbereitete Löcher für Ablasshänhe und Einfüllstutzen, falls du die nutzen willst. Kein muss, just sayin'


----------



## Xeridon (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Ach... Man könnte theoretisch, wenn man den Multiport Deckel hat, den Hahn direkt unten an der Pumpe (in) anbringen, wenn man dann oben rein geht? Dachte wegen in wäre das nicht möglich, aber gut zu wissen.


Oh wow ja stimmt! Oben und unten hat das Gehäuse tatsächlich jeweils ein Loch. Zum befüllen und entleeren. Diese zu nutzen wäre doch ziemlich ideal.


*Finale(?) Skizze Wakü Loop*

Mit dieser Loop und Fill Port-Anschluss Skizze wäre der Multiportdeckel, als auch die beiden Löcher zum befüllen und entleeren des Loops miteinbegriffen. 

Um die beiden Löcher nutzen zu können, brauche ich dann diese Fill Ports, oder?
Wie ist da dann die Reihenfolge? Fitting beim Entleeren/Befüllen, ansonsten Verschlussstopfen -> Fill Port -> Gehäusewand -> Fill Port (Gegenstück?) -> Fitting -> Hard Tube?
Benötige ich dann überhaupt noch einen Hahn? Oder sollte ich einen unten am T-Stück machen, damit dieses eine kurze Stück zum Fill Port nicht unnötig mit Wasser belaufen wird?

Oder wartet, gerade gesehen, wäre es besser mit einem Barrow G1/4" 3-Way Splitter Cube with Rotary Fitting? Jeweils direkt an Radiator und Pumpe ran?

Ist das dann jetzt so in Ordnung? Dann wäre jetzt so die Liste:

-------
*MOMENTANE ZUSAMMENSTELLUNG:*

*Hardware*

Gehäuse: PHANTEKS Luxe 2
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus
GPU: MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio, 11GB GDDR6
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 12x 3.80GHz


*Wasserkühlung*

GPU Kühler: RTX 2080Ti Gaming X TRIO Diese hat 5V LED. Ich muss dann wahrscheinlich die mit 12V nehmen bei meinem Mainboard, oder?
CPU Kühler: HEATKILLER® IV PRO (AMD, AM4 ready) ACRYL HWLuxx Edition
Radiator: Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 480 und Black Ice NEMESIS LS360 OEM Builder Edition (<- Was sind das für zwei Stutzen da?)
Pumpe: HEATKILLER® Tube 200 D5 (Größere genommen)
Pumpen Befestigung: HEATKILLER® Tube - 120mm Fan Adapter (pair)
Multiport Deckel: HEATKILLER® Tube - MultiPort Top 200
AGB: D5-PWM


*Fitting* (gerne noch mal drüber schauen auch wegen Mengenangaben)

Hard Tubes: 5x 12/10mm Acrylic Rigid Hardtube (2 x 500mm) - clear(5m insgesamt)
Fitting: 15x Barrow Hardtube Fitting 12mm black (Durch die T-Stücke zum Befüllen und Entleeren wurden es ein paar mehr) und 5x Barrow G1/4" 90 Degree Rotary Adaptor black (Beides bisschen auf Reserve)
Fitting: Evtl diese (siehe oben)?: Barrow G1/4" 3-Way Splitter Cube with Rotary Fitting 
Verschlussstopfen: 6x M20 Fillcap for Reservoirs and Pumps
Fill Ports: 2x Hydro X Series XF Fill Port
Doppelnippel: 1x Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG
Ablasshahn(?): Barrow G1/4" Mini Ball Valve black with Metal Handle black
Kühlflüssigkeit: Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot
Silikonschlauch: Silicone Bending Insert 12mm - 1m
Bending Kit: Barrow Hardtube Bending Kit
Schlauchentgrater: Alphacool Acrylrohr- und Schlauchentgrater
Vorhanden: Säge, Heißluftföhn.
-------

*Die Letzte Frage: Lüfter*

Ich hatte noch nie viele Lüfter, musste mich also auch nie damit beschäftigen. Ich werde nun insgesamt 11 haben. Wie sieht es mit PWM Lüftern aus? Wäre es ratsam gewisse Lüfter regeln zu können und wenn ja, welche? Die an den Radiatoren oder die einzelnen? Oder gar alle?
Das Gehäuse hat einen Fan Controller an dem man 5x PWM und 3x DC anschließen kann.
Mein Mainboard hat 1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 4x Lüfter 4-Pin, 1x Pumpe 4-Pin.

Wie mache ich es am Besten? Wo sollte ich es anschließen? Und je nachdem wie viele PWM Lüfter ich haben sollte, reicht es vielleicht so aus, oder ansonsten dann eben so n Splitter hohlen?



Irgendwie kommen doch jedes Mal noch Fragen auf  Ich hoffe das war es jetzt aber und ich kann mit den letzten Antworten eurer Seite aus, endlich alles bestellen. Mir kribbelt es schon so lange in den Fingern.
Die Zusammenstellung des PCs und jetzt der Wasserkühlung haben aber auch lange genug gedauert. Aber ich gehe bei sowas immer lieber auf Nummer sicher, als überstürzt zu handeln.


----------



## Trash123 (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Moin Xeridon,
So wie ich das sehe hast du bei der Planung an fast alles gedacht! Die Lüfter der Radis kannst du mittels Splitterkabel an die Lüftersteuerung des Case anschließen, sollte so gehen. Die Gehäuselüfter und die Pumpe würde ich ans Board anschließen. Möchtest du die WaKü so laufen lassen, oder Temperatur gesteuert? Wenn du die Lüfter über Temperatur laufen lassen möchtest geht das ohne weiteres Zubehör nicht, oder ich habe es über lesen. Hast du den RAM schon? Der fehlt bei deiner Hardwareauflistung (hatte keine Lust zurück zu blättern , ob schon vorhanden). Auf jeden Fall genug Zeit und Geduld für den Zusammenbau einplanen! Beim Befüllen des Loops genug Zewa und sonstige Handtücher bereitlegen


----------



## Xeridon (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Das freut mich sehr zu hören, aber auch nur Dank eurer Hilfe!

Ich würde die WaKü einfach so laufen lassen.

Ok. Radilüfter an Case, Gehäuselüfter und Pumpe an Board. Und alle Lüfter jetzt PWM, also steuerbar?


Ja, RAM habe ich schon, dachte nur wäre nicht wichtig diesen hier aufzulisten, weil unwichtig für WaKü? Ist dieser hier: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200.
Die ganzen anderen Komponenten sind im eigenen PC Zusammenstellungs-Beitrag,


Ja, für den Zusammenbau lasse ich mir viel Zeit! Vor allem weil es eben der erste Eigenbau wird. Aber ich bekomme das schon hin! Werde denke ich auch noch im Forum hier irgendwo ein Thread zu meinem PC Bau aufmachen. So Tagebuch mäßig


----------



## Sinusspass (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Den Fillport oben würde ich mir sparen, einfach mit ner Spritzflasche in den zweiten Anschluss oben am Heatkillertube und dann passt das.
Lüfterregelung ist so ne Sache, die gehäuseeigene Lüftersteuerung hat vermutlich keine Eingänge für Sensorik oder bezieht irgendwo her eine Temperaturquelle zum regeln. Hier wäre es recht sinnvoll, über ein Aquacomputer Quadro und einen Temperatursensor nachzudenken, so viel Radiatorfläche, dass das ganze durchweg lautlos bleiben kann hast du ja  nicht.


----------



## Klasn (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Zum Thema Steuerung: Auf jeden Fall Temperatursensoren für die Wassertemperatur noch einplanen und danach die Radi Lüfter steuern, über die Wassertemperstur steuerst du dann die Temperatur der einzelnen Komponenten mehr oder weniger. Das Gehäuse selber hat keine Steuerung, das ist nur ein Splitter. Das heißt von dem wird ein Kabel ans Mobo angeschlossen, bspw. Irgendein Fan Anschluss, und das Signal was von dem kommt wird an alle angeschlossen Lüfter weitergegeben, daher wäre es sinnvoll dort nur gleiche Lüfter laufen zu lassen. Der Splitter vom Gehäuse schafft maximal 4A, die meisten Lüfter haben einen Maximalverbrauch von 0,2 oder weniger, könntest also 20 Lüfter anschliessen[emoji23] welche Lüfter sollen es überhaupt werden?

Jedoch hat das Mainboard keinen Temperatursensoreingang. Wäre zu überlegen ein anderes zu nutzen oder dann eine separate Steuerung wie den Quadro zu nutzen. Ich nutze für meine Steuerung auch das Mainboard, ist eigentlich völlig ausreichend wenn man sich nicht tot optimieren will

Zum Fillport: Ich finde keine Maße der Corsair Dinger, die von EK passen (sind 20mm, das Loch 20,5mm) und kosten ein Drittel EK Water Blocks EK-AF Gehaeusedurchfuehrung G1/4 Zoll - …


----------



## Xeridon (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Ok, dann mache ich das Einfüllen oben durch den Multiport Deckel.

Uff... Habe das Gefühl es wird immer mehr ^^' Ok... also... Temperatur Sensor und Aquacomputer Quadro.
Und das Ganze dann... wie?

Den Sensor zB an ein T-Stück dran? Und den Sensor an den Aquacomputer Quadro (Diesen ans Mainboard? Und wo genau dann befestigen) und über diesen (alle?) Lüfter steuern? Dann auch mit Splitter? (Langsam qualmt echt mein Hirn, sorry)


Danke für den Fill Port Tipp!!


----------



## Trash123 (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Ein Temperatursteuerung macht bei einer WaKü schon Sinn! Bei wenig Last können die Lüfter wenig, oder gar nicht drehen. Bei steigenden Temps drehen die Lüfter dann automatisch hoch. Einmal in der aquasuite eingestellt und du hast Ruhe damit. Bei mit laufen die Lüfter auf meinem Nova erst ab einer festgelegten Wassertemperatur an.
Den Tempsensor kannst du auch direkt an einen Radi anschließen, je nachdem was für einen du dir holst.


----------



## Klasn (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Die Sensoren können auch zwischen fitting und Komponenten eingeschruabt werden, wie eine Verlängerung mit nen Kabel dran, sowas bspw Phobya Temperatursensor G1/4" 2-Pin, schwarz ab €'*'11,95 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Der Quadro wird mittels internem USB2 Stecker verbunden, den kann man sich dann irgendwo hinlegen wo er passt. Der schafft pro Kanal 25 Watt, also etwas mehr als 2A, reicht also auch locker, da der vier getrennt steuerbare Kanäle hat. 

Wieso hast du denn das Mainboard genommen? Die ASUS Boqrds beispielsweise haben meist direkt einen Temperatur Sensor Anschluss dran, kosten aber auch etwas mehr, beispielsweise das Strix 570F für 300€

Übrigens brauchst du nicht so viele Stopfen, lediglich einen am Ende für den Auslass. Alle anderen Teile bringen genug mit, beispielsweise die GPU 2 Stück und auch der Multiportdeckel hat 2 Stück, wovon du einen am Ablasshahn nutzen kannst wenn du den IN Anschluss der Pumpe für den Ablasshahn nutzt (was gehen würde)


----------



## Xeridon (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Ah, ok. Sehr gut, dann würde ich diesen "Zwischenstück" Sensor nehmen. Dieser wird dann an das Aquacomputer Quadro angeschlossen und dieser ans Mainboard. Und an den Aquacomputer Quadro dann alle Lüfter (alle PWM oder nur die an den Radis?)?

Und noch eine Frage von vorhin:


Xeridon schrieb:


> ...Black Ice NEMESIS LS360 OEM Builder Edition (<- Was sind das für zwei Stutzen da?)


 Bei dem anderen Radi sind nicht diese Stutzen da. Die einfach abmontieren und Fitting dran oder wie ist das?


----------



## Klasn (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Würde dann alles über Aquasuite machen, also den Quadro. Die 3 im Boden mit einem Splitterkabel, die 4 vom vorderen Radi mit dem Gehäusesplitter und die 3 vom oberen radi mit einem 2. Splitterkabel auch an den Quadro. Aber Achtung, der Quadro kann nur PWM Lüfter Steuern. Den Hecklüfter wirst du wahrscheinlich ans Mobo stecken müssen, einige Booten nicht wenn kein CPU Lüfter vorhanden ist. An den vierten Anschluss des Quadro kannst du dann die Pumpe zur Überwachung anschließen.

Welche Lüfter werden es denn nun?

Ja, die einfachen abschrauben, wobei ich nicht denke das die wirklich dabei sind


----------



## Xeridon (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Ok, danke für die Ausführliche Beschreibung!

Werde wohl zu Silent Wings greifen.

Perfekt, danke


----------



## Klasn (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Okay, würde ich eher nicht nehmen, zumindest für Radiatoren, sondern eher Noiseblocker oder Arctic P12, wie schon ganz am Anfang geschrieben. Warum willst du die nutzen? Sind schlechter als die Noiseblocker zum gleichen Preis oder genauso gut wie die Arctics zum vierfachen Preis


----------



## Xeridon (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Diese wurden mir privat empfohlen. Aber dann lieber die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS, 120mm ?


----------



## Klasn (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Grundsätzlich sind die Silent wings auch okay, es gibt nur einfach bessere für Radiatoren. Die Eloops haben manchmal Probleme wenn etwas im Ansaugbereich ist, also kann man die im Pull vergessen. Ich kann nicht einschätzen wie nahe die Filter bei dem Gehäuse anliegen und ob das Probleme macht. Kannst aber auch die P12 nehmen


----------



## Sinusspass (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Die Störgeräusche bei den Eloops werden überbewertet. Ich verwende selber Eloops, wenn auch weitesgehend die 140er Variante, und kann bei zugegeben sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen (<400) nichts dahingehend feststellen. Man sollte jetzt nicht direkt ein Lüftergitter in den Lüfter halten, aber bei Radiatoren hat man abgesehen davon ohnehin Platz zwischen Lüftern und Lamellen, welcher bei 500 Umdrehungen bei den 120er auch reicht. Es macht aber ohnehin mehr Sinn, Lüfter so zu montieren, dass die Frischluft von außen bekommen, was dann meistens als Push auf den Radiatoren resultiert, sodass man von Lüftern recht wenig sieht. Im Zweifel haben zusätzliche Lüfterahmen aber noch nie geschadet und bieten zudem den Vorteil, dass die Luft besser auf die Lamellen verteilt wird, was dann nochmal etwas Temperatur rausholt.


----------



## Klasn (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Wenn das so ist und die Noctua farblich nicht dann Fall sind dann die Eloops im Push. Dann wird ja der Abstand zum Gehäuse auf jeden Fall ausreichend sein


----------



## Xeridon (26. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Ich denke mit der letzten Klärung bezüglich der Lüfter ist nun alles geklärt.

Ich habe gestern schon mal angefangen in Geizhals alles in eine Wunschliste zu packen und die günstigste Website zu ermitteln. Über die Hälfte ist bei Geizhals nicht gelistet, also werde ich es so raussuchen müssen. Aber im Prinzip muss jetzt nur noch bestellt werden und dann warten. Lieferzeiten sind bei manchen Sachen ja 2-3 Wochen.

Ich werde euch auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden halten und wahrscheinlich einen kleinen Beitrag erstellen mit einer Fotoserie zum Zusammenbau des PCs und der WaKü


----------



## Klasn (26. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Dann stell doch den Link zur Liste rein, findet sich bestimmt jemand der es nochmal überfliegt


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (26. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Da hier mal die Farbenwahl der Noctua Lüfter kritisiert wurde: Es gibt bei denen auch die Redux Serie in grau sowie die Chromax Serie in schwarz.

Edit: Sowie die Industrial Serie falls der PC fliegen soll


----------



## claster17 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Falls noch nicht zu spät:
Beim Multiport explizit das kürzere Steigrohr für den jeweils kleineren HK-Tube wählen oder notfalls anrufen. Ansonsten werden beim Entlüften die Luftblasen direkt wieder in die Pumpe gedrückt, weil der Auslass zu nah dran ist.
Also beim Tube 200 das Steigrohr für den 150er bzw. für den 150er das Rohr für den 100er.


----------



## Xeridon (29. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Ist noch nicht zu spät! Äußerst großen Dank für den Tipp!! Ist ja ziemlich blöd.


----------



## Xeridon (31. August 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

So, ich habe nun alles bestellt! Es ist, natürlich, weit über dem Budget und es schmerzt auch ein wenig, aber das Ergebnis wird, hoffentlich, umwerfend!

Wie gesagt, ich werde den PC Zusammenbau auch hier im Forum in einem extra Beitrag  dokumentieren. Seid gespannt.

Ich bedanke mich noch einmal für all die große Hilfe, die ich hier erhalten habe!! Vergesst nicht:


Xeridon schrieb:


> *Eure Hilfe ist nicht umsonst*
> 
> Wie auch in meinem  PC Zusammenstellungs Thread biete ich hier jedem Helfenden eine Zeichnung an.
> 
> ...




Liebe Grüße und bis im neuen Thread

Xeridon


----------



## Xeridon (1. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Ich bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen, wie ich grob das Hard Tubing machen werde. Die Skizzen sind selbstverständlich nicht maß getreu und werden im Endeffekt sicher etwas anders aussehen, aber ich möchte zumindest schon mal eine grobe Richtung.


Was denkt ihr von dieser groben Skizze? Ich finde es so besser als die anderen, weil diese zu sehr nach Treppen aussahen.
Mich stört aber noch der leere Platz unten links. Über den Lüftern und unter der GPU. Klar könnte ich die HardTube da etwas anders verlegen, aber denke, dass es dann immer noch recht leer wirken wird. Habt ihr da Ideen?


----------



## Sinusspass (1. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Das Layout hat was.
Unten links könnte man vielleicht ein Display verbauen, was Daten vom System anzeigt (Takt, Temperatur, Lüfterdrehzahlen,....), dazu gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten im Internet. Im Zweifel könnte man auch ein Loch reinschneiden und das Netzteil so verbauen, dass man den Lüfter sehen kann, ist extrem unnötig, aber witzig (genau wie das mit dem Display).


----------



## Xeridon (1. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Die Idee mit dem Display ist ziemlich cool! Habe da auch direkt ein Kleines für ~30€ gefunden. Aber ich weiß nicht. Da wäre es schön, wenn der PC auf dem Tisch stehen könnte. Bzw wäre es allgemein schön, vor allem bei der WaKü dann.
Der Tisch ist jedoch leider schon mit den 3 Bildschirmen voll und ein größerer Tisch passt hier nicht rein. Deswegen wird der PC unter dem Tisch stehen. Ich habe zwar ein niedriges Regal in Schreibtischhöhe hinter dem Schreibtisch, aber da würde ich den PC ja auch nicht sehen.


----------



## Klasn (2. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Du kannst auch das Netzteil direkt in der vorderen Kammer verbauen, dafür ist entsprechendes Zubehör mitgeliefert. Mit schicken gesleevten Kabeln hat das auch was bestimmt.

Alternativ kann man den AGB auch liegend verbauen und dorthin packen. 

Beides nicht sinnvoll, aber stopft das Loch


----------



## Xeridon (4. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Momentan habe ich hinter meinem Schreibtisch ein Kallax Regal Abklatsch, welches so hoch ist wie mein Schreibtisch. (Ich schaue mit Schreibtisch übrigens in die Raummitte, also ist das Regal ein "Raumtrenner") Ich werde das gleiche Regal noch mal kaufen, dieses mal eben nur 2x2 Fächer, und es rechts neben den Schreibtisch stellen. Dann wirds im restlichen Zimmer zwar etwas enger, aber es ist machbar. Und vor allem: Der PC wird dann zu meiner rechten auf Augenhöhe stehen.

Ich bin ziemlich aufgeregt. Die ersten zwei Sendungen kamen gestern an, aber die Größten werden noch ein Weilchen dauern, alleine weil die Websiten selbst erst bestimmte Ware ab dieser/nächsten Woche erwarten.

Kann es kaum abwarten


----------



## GMJ (4. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Sorry, ich habs jetzt erst gelesen, aber ich hoffe, du hast dir die 10mm Silikonschnur bestellt anstatt der 12er bei deinen 12/10er Tubes?


----------



## Xeridon (4. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Ja, das habe ich bei der Bestellung dann noch bemerkt  Bin die Bestellungen auf allen Seiten aber auch noch tausend Mal durchgegangen, bis ich ein wirklich sicheres Gefühl hatte, dass ich jetzt wirklich alles habe.
Aber vielen Dank für die Bemerkung! Wenn ich nicht aufgepasst hätte, hätte ich jetzt extra noch mal die richtige bestellen müssen.


----------



## claster17 (4. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Hast du das Board schon da? Die Spannungswandler scheinen richtiger Müll zu sein.


----------



## Xeridon (5. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Ne habe ich noch nicht. Die Bestellung wird noch Weilchen dauern, weil andere Teile aus dieser erst noch von der Website erwartet werden.

Hm...


----------



## Klasn (5. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Ist halt eines der billigsten X570 Boards, da kann man nicht so viel erwarten. Wenn man eine heftige Wasserkühlung einbauen will wäre in letzter Konsequenz das Crosshair VIII Formula angebracht, ist aber natürlich Budgetmäßig eine ganz andere Galaxie


----------



## Xeridon (5. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Ja das geht deutlich über das Budget raus. Tut es ja eigentlich jetzt schon. Ist dann höchstens eine Anschaffung in der Zukunft.


----------



## claster17 (5. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*



Klasn schrieb:


> Ist halt eines der billigsten X570 Boards, da kann man nicht so viel erwarten.



Naja, doch. Die anderen Hersteller können das zum ähnlichen Preis nämlich besser.
YouTube



> Wenn man eine heftige Wasserkühlung einbauen will wäre in letzter Konsequenz das Crosshair VIII Formula angebracht



Das C8F ist niemals angebracht, denn es ist nur ein leicht modifiziertes C8H mit einem ungerechtfertigt heftigen Aufpreis.


----------



## IICARUS (5. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Es gibt aber alternativ auch noch die Universalkünstler, wenn die Spannungswandler mit gekühlt werden sollen.
Monoblock Kühler habe ich letztens von EK nur für Asrock und Asus gesehen. Für den den X470 Chipsatz gibt es aktuell ja auch was für diese Boards.

Wobei ich sehe gerade das es da auch ein Modell für MSI mit dabei ist.
AMD X470 Series - Monoblocks - Motherboard Blocks - Water Blocks  – EK Webshop

Ansonsten müsstest du dir dieses Board von MSI und den Monoblock holen.
Ein wirklicher Mehrwert hat der X570 im Grunde auch nicht.

Kannst ja auch mal schauen laut meinem Links was für ein Mainboard ggf. in Frage kommen könnte und dann dir den Monoblock dazu kaufen. Dann musst du dir dein CPU-Kühler dazu nicht kaufen. 

Bedenke das der X470 Chipsatz per Bios Update auf die neuen Prozessoren vorbereitet werden muss.
GGf. vom Hersteller solch ein Update mit dazu bestellen.

Es wird auch sicherlich was für den X570 in Zukunft mit dazu kommen, aber dessen Boards sind halt noch nicht bekannt. Denn ein Monoblock wird dann auch nur auf ein bestimmten Board drauf passen.


----------



## Xeridon (6. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Ich werde mal nach einem anderen Mainboard Ausschau halten. Das Jetzige habe ich unter anderem wegen schwarz/rot ausgesucht. Aber je nach Mainboard kann ich gewisse Parts selbst rot lackieren. Und über 200€ sollte es da eigentlich wirklich nicht gehen.

Monoblock hole ich mir auch, erst mal, nicht. Habe schon den CPU Kühler und keine Lust jetzt irgendwas groß zurück zu senden und neu zu bestellen.


----------



## Xeridon (6. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Wie wäre es, grob herausgesucht, mit diesem: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro?


----------



## IICARUS (6. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Im Großem und ganzem ist das Board egal, lass deine Entscheidung auf Optik und alles was mit enthalten ist fallen.
Denn beim AMD kann man ehe nicht groß übertakten so das auch das Board hier keine große Rolle spielt. 

Im allgemeinem sind sie alle gleich gut.
Gigabyte sind schöne und auch Qualitative gute Boards.


----------



## Xeridon (6. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Ok, also soll ich beim jetzigen einfach bleiben, oder ist dieses eine speziell jetzt wirklich schlecht? Wegen Spannungswandlern zB


----------



## h0nk (16. September 2019)

*AW: Wakü für Ryzen 9 3900X + GeForce RTX 2080Ti*

Kannst auch das günstigere Aorus Elite nehmen - kostet ~40€ weniger und sollte ebenfalls reichen, bzw wird auch recht häufig empfohlen.

Gruss


----------

